
Anu Hariharan on Network Effects [video] - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/anu-hariharan-on-network-effects/
======
oliversisson
I didn't think this was good. Her basic definitions at the beginning (eg
virality) was very poor. Either she doesn't have a clear understanding of
these or just isn't that good at expressing herself (hopefully the latter).
Her thinking is quite convoluted. Did anyone else think this?

------
clbrook
In this interview, I particularly enjoyed hearing the descriptions of a
network, marketplace, and platform; as well as the questions founders of each
should be considering when building product and growing a user base. I haven't
figured out how this effects the application I'm working on yet, but I think
it should help me hone into some possibilities...and likely more questions.
(e.g. Am I building a marketplace or a hybrid marketplace/network?)

Focusing on generating demand and retention of current users while growing is
a key piece that I need to keep repeating to myself. Thank you for your
insights Anu and thank you to Craig for doing these interviews with the YC
partners.

